# Bis denn dann



## Sailfisch (29. November 2006)

Grüß Gott Big Game Gemeinde!

Eurer Mod verabschiedet sich jetzt für 2 Wochen gen Malediven, zwecks Vertiefung der Kenntnisse übers Big Game. Ist natürlich alles steuerlich voll absetzbar, schließlich ist es ja eine Dienstreise. Nur schade daß ich als Student noch gar keine Steuern zahle. :m 

Also bleibt anständig und führt die Diskussionen im gewohnt fairen Stil.


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Na da hätte ich jetzt aber auch mehr als tierisch Bock drauf!! 

Bleibt mir nur die Vorfreude auf einen sehr reich bebilderten und detaillierten Reisebericht|supergri |supergri 

Viiiieeel Spaß und gute Fänge!


----------



## bacalo (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Na da hätte ich jetzt aber auch mehr als tierisch Bock drauf!!
> 
> Bleibt mir nur die Vorfreude auf einen sehr reich bebilderten und detaillierten Reisebericht|supergri |supergri
> 
> Viiiieeel Spaß und gute Fänge!


 

Genau so halte ich es auch!

Allzeit Petri und nehme die Digicam mit#h .

Schöne Zeit und Fänge

bacalo


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

bööö,
würd ich auch gern ma hin.
viel spass und erfolg wünsch ich.#6 

ps: freu mich schoh auf den reisepericht...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Grüß Gott Big Game Gemeinde!
> 
> Eurer Mod verabschiedet sich jetzt für 2 Wochen gen Malediven, zwecks Vertiefung der Kenntnisse übers Big Game. Ist natürlich alles steuerlich voll absetzbar, schließlich ist es ja eine Dienstreise. Nur schade daß ich als Student noch gar keine Steuern zahle. :m
> 
> Also bleibt anständig und führt die Diskussionen im gewohnt fairen Stil.



Wünsche schönen Urlaub und laß die GT´s in Frieden....:q:q:q

Der  STF |uhoh:


----------



## Marlin1 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Joh,

speichere nach dem Trip mal ein paar Bilder hier ab,
das wir blaß werden. |supergri |supergri 

Viel Glück !

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Acipenser (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Na denn Kai: viel Spass, guten Flug und heftige Drills wünsche ich Dir, komm gesund und innerhalb der geplanten Zeit zurück...

Wir werden es uns hier auch gut gehen lassen: wenn die Katze aus dem Haus ist, tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Gute Reise usw. Kai! #h 

Noch ne Frage: hast Du eigentlich einen anständigen Housesitter-Service,
so wie weiland Raabiat ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Viel Erfolg!
Hast du wieder die Sportex-Spinnprügel im Gepäck?


----------



## Patrick S. (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Petri Heil auch von mir und ich freue mich schon riesig auf Bilder von dem Tripp.

Viel Spaß...


----------



## Ansgar (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Moinsen

Und ich dachte Ihr seid laengst weg? Daher hatte ich auf die letzte PM noch nicht geantwortet - dachte ich haette noch Zeit :q :q 

Denn man all the best, ruhige See und ein paar schoene Tage auf dem blauen Wasser... Und wenn denn noch ein paar Fische beissen kann das ja auch nicht schaden...

Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Jo Kai, hau rein und krumme Ruten. :m
> Mach aber diesmal anständige Bilder, ^^...nich wieder Luftaufnahmen und kleine GT's :q
> Viel Spaß da drüben.



Hehehe - wie boese!    Den habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen  

Ja, genau, und keine Dogtooth Tuna's fuer die man zur Artenbestimmung ein Bestimmungsbuch braucht, weil sie so klein sind )


----------



## freibadwirt (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Na dann den viel Spass und gutes Angelwetter.
Gruß freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## snofla (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

wünsch dir viel spass dort Kai#h


----------



## HD4ever (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

bin ja üüüüberhaupt nicht neidisch wenn ich an Traumstrände, blaues Wasser und warmes Wetter denke ... |rolleyes
überhaupt nicht |uhoh:
wünsch dir viel Spaß,Erfolg und nen erholsamen Urlaub #h


----------



## story300 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Ist ja nett hier...
Wenn Kai und die anderen beiden zurück kommen ist es für mich auch nicht mehr lange hin, dann darf ich in den selben Wässerchen für 14 Tage fischen. 

Also lasst mir noch ein paar anständige Fische drin..

Hoffe das sich der Wind bis dahin etwas gelegt hat...

Gruß André


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Melde mich vorschriftsmäßig zurück!

Das Wetter war leider etwas bescheiden, gleichwohl eine sehr gelungene Reise die viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Bericht nebst Bildern folgt in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## fish4fun (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Welcome back! Hoffentlich gabs Fisch satt!


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

her mit dem bericht!!!

...und gut , dass ihr wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt seid!


----------



## FalkenFisch (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Welcome Back in good old Germany!

Ich freue mich auf einen seitenlangen Bericht mit hunderten Photos!!


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Welcome Back in good old Germany!
> 
> Ich freue mich auf einen seitenlangen Bericht mit hunderten Photos!!




Juhu - gibts den nicht schon nen ertsen teil des berichts!?!#q :q 

--

sorry das ich drängel - bin halt echt gespannt!#d


----------



## FalkenFisch (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> Juhu - gibts den nicht schon nen ertsen teil des berichts!?!#q :q
> 
> --
> 
> sorry das ich drängel - bin halt echt gespannt!#d



Naja, der erste Teil ist bestimmt auch schon 30 Seiten lang und mit mindestens 250 Foto´s bebildert :q :q :q

Also gib ihm noch ein paar Stunden . . .


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Ihr müßt Euch leider noch etwas gedulden. Ich bekommen erst in den kommenden Tagen die Bilder von meinen Mitreisenden; hoffe aber, daß der Bericht noch vor Weihnachten fertig ist.


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

wie vor weihnachten ;((

passt schon!


----------



## wobbler (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

ja jelle ....du hast recht.......her mit den bildern,,,,,, und eurem bericht


----------



## fish4fun (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Hallo Sail,

in welches Unterforum hast Du Deinen Bericht geschrieben? Kann leider nix finden!

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Der Bericht ist gerade im entstehen. 

Der Entwurf liegt bei mir unter C:\EigeneDateien\ASV\Malediven\Novemer2006\Bericht.doc

:vik: :vik: :vik: 

Gleichfalls schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Warte ich schau mal nach, ah ja, sehr interesant   :q, gut das Du XP benutzt. ....spaaaaß
> warten kann sooo langwierig sein.



Feiert erst mal schön Weihnachten und dann wollen wir mal gucken was sich machen läßt. 

Aber weil Weihnachten ist, ein Highlight vorweg in Bildform:






In diesem Sinne, fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## Dorschrobby (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

kai, mach doch mal halblang, die Bilder hab ich Dir heute gesendet.
ich kann mal eines ranhängen, wie der Maat Kai festhält, das dieser im Drill nicht den Abflug macht.....


----------



## FalkenFisch (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



Dorschrobby schrieb:


> kai, mach doch mal halblang, die Bilder hab ich Dir heute gesendet.


 
Na dann kann es ja nun nicht mehr lange dauern!

Vorfreu . . .


----------



## Achim_68 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



Dorschrobby schrieb:


> kai, mach doch mal halblang, die Bilder hab ich Dir heute gesendet.
> ich kann mal eines ranhängen, wie der Maat Kai festhält, das dieser im Drill nicht den Abflug macht.....



Soso, festhalten... :q 


Spass beiseite - super Fisch, ich gratuliere!


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Mich wundert, daß noch keiner gepostet hat, daß mit diesem Bild der Begriff Poppern eine völlig neue Bedeutung bekommt. :vik: :vik: :vik: 

Robert, Robert, was hast Du mir da nur wieder eingebrockt. Muß ich Dich wohl oder übel auf Schmerzensgeld verklagen. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Feiner Fisch Kai...#6 und auf dem Bild von Robert komm ich DIREKT auf einen Fred der mir eben unter die Augen kam...

"Hechtdrill endet Tödlich geht sowas?" :vik: oder so in der Art

die Hauptsache ist daß DU & DIE Mitreisenden Spass hatten ohne ENDE!

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Jirko (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

...das grinsende gesicht deutet auf nen gutes gleitmittel hin kai - mhm? |supergri... respekt zum fang und nachträglich noch nen strammes petri von mir! #h


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

So Kai wird langsam zeit - oder machste hier auf gernot!?!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Boah cool Bilder und heiße *Posen *:q


----------



## Blauortsand (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Mensch Kai - Du machst das ja spannend!

Mal sehen ob dieses jahr noch der bericht kommt!
Na ja neues jahr neues glück


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

Jo Euch auch ein frohes neues Jahr!

Und die gute Nachricht vorne weg, der Bericht wird heute im Laufe des Tages eingestellt! Muß nur noch die Bilder sortieren und verkleinern.


----------



## Karstein (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bis denn dann*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> oder machste hier auf gernot!?!



*LOOOOL* :q Jelle, Du pöser Purche! :q 

@ Kai: wo haste denn das schicke Rasta-T-Shirt her? Und die tolle Bräune? |supergri 

FF (feiner Fahnenfisch) - Glückwunsch zu dem Schwertträger! #6


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bis denn dann*

So, für die Blinden unter uns. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91570


----------

